# What type of paint do I have...



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Chestnut with sabino and tobiano for sure. Maybe splash, but I'm less certain of that one. I'm not thinking frame. Any more pictures?


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Here are some more pictures...


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Aha! With the white traveling down her throat like that I'm going to say splash as well


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Thank you for your help


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

She also appears to be bay in the second picture...lol hard to tell.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hmm, good point. I didn't even pay attention to that in the second photo 

OP, is your horse's mane & tail black (where it's not white, of course!)?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I'd say she is frame that jagged patterning instead of smooth round spots of tobiano. I'm thinking tobiano, splash, frame, and sabino.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't see frame, personally. Tobiano, splash, and sabino, yes. Sabino is causing the ridiculous jaggedness.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> I don't see frame, personally. Tobiano, splash, and sabino, yes. Sabino is causing the ridiculous jaggedness.


Oh I see. Noted 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

verona1016 said:


> Hmm, good point. I didn't even pay attention to that in the second photo
> 
> OP, is your horse's mane & tail black (where it's not white, of course!)?


Yes she does have black in her mane & her ta is almost all black.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Oh I see. Noted
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No worries. With frame in that mix, I would expect more white trying to get up between the eyes, then more white trying to get up the neck horizontally. Also more color trying to get down the legs. I would still test if there was any intention of breeding her.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> No worries. With frame in that mix, I would expect more white trying to get up between the eyes, then more white trying to get up the neck horizontally. Also more color trying to get down the legs. I would still test if there was any intention of breeding her.


Gotcha I will remember that!


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Poseidon said:


> No worries. With frame in that mix, I would expect more white trying to get up between the eyes, then more white trying to get up the neck horizontally. Also more color trying to get down the legs. I would still test if there was any intention of breeding her.


Well she is already pregnant and she is due in late April/May. How do I get her tested?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

scubadreams said:


> Well she is already pregnant and she is due in late April/May. How do I get her tested?


There are several testing facilities and you pull 25 mane and/or tail hairs. What did you breed her to if you don't mind us asking
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Also my other question is that the stallion had to be put down last year so I can't get any samples from him. His dad was listed for breeding with:
APHA (American Paint Horse) ApHC (Appaloosa Horse Club)


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you have any pictures of the stud?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

scubadreams said:


> Yes she does have black in her mane & her ta is almost all black.


In that case I was probably wrong in my first post- she's probably bay


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

verona1016 said:


> In that case I was probably wrong in my first post- she's probably bay


I know a way we can probably tell. Does she have black ear tips?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

She doesn't have any black on her face. I will try to upload some pictures of my stallion as the wi-fi is not working all that great.


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Do you have any pictures of the stud?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Here is a picture of him...


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Can't tell if he is frame from that pic but I see he has a blaze. He could carry it and it doesn't necessarily have to show on the coat. Well hopefully both are not frame carriers as you have 25% of a lethal white foal if they are. Next time now that you know always test breeding horses for frame that what if they are positive you can breed to a frame negative stud. Also read about other prevalent genetic defects in breeds. Lots of info we can give you here and of course on the Internet .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I was wondering if she were bred. She is a chunky monkey! Is she full Paint? She's gorgeous, and I agree with bay/sorrel sabino with splash.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

scubadreams said:


> Also my other question is that the stallion had to be put down last year so I can't get any samples from him. His dad was listed for breeding with:
> APHA (American Paint Horse) ApHC (Appaloosa Horse Club)


Your best bet is to contact the registry and discuss this with them.


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

The person that I bought him from is a responsible QH breeder in Ft. Collins and has bred to his father many many times. His (my stud) was named Ed Hot.. Here is a picture of his face


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Kayella said:


> I was wondering if she were bred. She is a chunky monkey! Is she full Paint? She's gorgeous, and I agree with bay/sorrel sabino with splash.


Yes she is due late April early May


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Can't tell if he is frame from that pic but I see he has a blaze. He could carry it and it doesn't necessarily have to show on the coat. Well hopefully both are not frame carriers as you have 25% of a lethal white foal if they are. Next time now that you know always test breeding horses for frame that what if they are positive you can breed to a frame negative stud. Also read about other prevalent genetic defects in breeds. Lots of info we can give you here and of course on the Internet .
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This makes me sad, I hope I don't lose the baby..she is not the most social animal anyway


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm hoping for the best for your foal. The markings on the stallion's legs make me think sabino, which _could_ be causing the blaze on his face, but with how wide it is at the top does not put me at ease. Could you contact the stallion owner and ask if he's been tested? If not, I would request that he be tested.


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Poseidon said:


> I'm hoping for the best for your foal. The markings on the stallion's legs make me think sabino, which _could_ be causing the blaze on his face, but with how wide it is at the top does not put me at ease. Could you contact the stallion owner and ask if he's been tested? If not, I would request that he be tested.


I was the stallions owner and he had to be put down last Aug from a very bad injury to his leg. So testing him is not an option :~( I guess all I can do is test her.


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

It wouldn't be worth testing her for this foal; whatever damage that could have happened is done and we'll just have to wait and see. But it would be prudent to test her after this foal in the event of future breedings.


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

thank you for everybody's help


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

well just hope there is no frame and a nice healthy baby! And when the cuteness is born there better be lots of pictures posted!!!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I see splash and tobiano for sure, possible frame too. Gorgeous paint!


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

HorseLovinLady said:


> I see splash and tobiano for sure, possible frame too. Gorgeous paint!


Let hope not frame. She is pretty but she is the most anti-social horse I have ever known.


----------

